# netzwerkdateisystem und laptop

## Christian99

Hi, ich wollte mal fragenwie ihr das so macht mit netzwerkdateien auf dem laptop. bisher verwende ich nfs, aber wenn ich nicht daheim bin in meinen Netzwerk hab ich dann keinen zugriff drauf. von unterwegs mit internet kann ich über openvpn drauf zugreifen, aber das ist natürlich recht langsam.

Sowas wie cachefs funktioniert ja nicht offline, nach allen informationen die ich finden konnte.

ich habe auch noch coda gefunden, aber das soll instabil sein und nicht mit großen dateien zurechtkommen. habt ihr da erfahrungen.

oder hat sonst jemand ein anderes dateisystem/mechanismus um sowas einfach zu verwalten?

Schöne Grüße

Christian

----------

## bell

Auf dem Laptop möchte man ja eigentlich nicht mounten, sondern offline verfügar haben und synchronisieren. 

Ich habe für mich vor kurzem www-apps/owncloud entdeckt und bin begeistert! Eine Warnung vorab: in einigen Foren diskutiert man über sicherheitskritische Bugs. Aber wenn Du den Zugriff auf VPN beschränkst, sollte das kein Problem darstellen. Es gibt einen Client für Linux: net-misc/mirall und auch für andere Betriebssysteme. Diese synchronisieren die Dateien, wenn die Verbindung da ist. Somit habe ich den selben Stand an Dateien auf dem Laptop, in "meiner" Cloud (wo ich per Web drauf zugreifen kann) und auf dem Desktop. Du kannst Kontakte über CardDav und Kalender über CalDav synchronisieren. Wenn Du im Thunderbird für den Kalender/Adressbuch "Offline Support" aktivierst, sind diese auch ohne Verbindung verfügbar. Damit habe ich einen Kalender und ein Adressbuch für Laptop, PC und Handy.

Nur der Musikzugriff über den intergierten Ampache geht bei mir noch nicht  :Sad: 

Wenn Du Dir keinen Webserver aufsetzen willst, schaue Dir das net-misc/csync an. Das wird auch vom OwnCloud Client verwendet, kann aber angeblich auch anderes bedienen.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Bell, danke für den Tipp mit mirall. 

Ich benutze Owncloud schon lange, habe die WebDAV Ordner bisher aber mit davfs2 gemounted. Dafür hab ich ein Script geschrieben, welches checkt ob eine Internetverbindung verfügbar ist und dann beim Login automatisch ein paar Ordner mounted. Das Problem dabei war, dass die komplette Gnome Oberfläche bei einer schlechten Verbindung sehr lagged und teilweise für mehrere Sekunden komplett einfriert. Zu Hause kein Problem, aber unterwegs kann das doch sehr nervig sein.

----------

